# Zebra Danio hiding way too much



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a pregnant zebra danio in the tank before and she was big, then as time passed her belly went smaller. As this happened, her body became more in a bent shape like this ^ but not that bad. 

Now instead of having a jolly old time, she is hiding all the time and when I moved the log she moved to another spot to hide under a rock. She looks even more bent then before, and not even food will bring her out??


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

My guess would be malnourishment. It takes a lot from the fish's system to make those eggs. Some fish's spines will bend because of the extra weight coupled with a poor diet while carrying eggs. She could have also been predisposed genetically (had a defect) and is now showing the signs because she was carrying. What do you feed/were you feeding?

Has she been ill otherwise before? Something could have made her vulnerable to secondary infections...

Hopefully not, but it could be a bacterial infection. Piscine tuberculosis will cause a bent spine. This is _generally_ brought on from poor water quality. So, have a look at your water parameters.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I read it here http://www.fish-disease.net/diseases/piscine_tuberculosis.php
Now this seems quite scary. Maybe this is why my rainbow fish died too?

This fish thing is not to easy....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Did your rainbowfish's spine bend as well?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

My zebra danios were deformed as young fish, but as adults the deformities are no longer noticeable. I think they are not noticeable now because they have filled out. I imagine that if they lost their body mass their deformities would again be apparent. This is one possible explanation, but I have no idea how valid it is. I have been told that many zebra danios are deformed.


----------

